# Offshore Red Grouper Fishing



## csheridan (Jan 15, 2018)

Took a whole lot of moving around to find the fish but we ended up finding them in 112 feet of water. They would only bite sand perch (grouper candy). Ended up catching a 4 mans limit of reds and then moved on to try to find some gags. Only ended up finding amberjack.


Check out the video I made from the trip:


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Ought to be illegal fishing with water that flat.


----------



## csheridan (Jan 15, 2018)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Ought to be illegal fishing with water that flat.


Should be illegal to have to work on days where its that flat!


----------

